# FoxSportsNW in HD on D'TV and Comcast?



## cyberized (Mar 7, 2003)

FoxSportsNW is now broadcasting some games in HD but NOT on DISH - WHY? They give props to Direct TV and Comcast as their carriers. Come on, Charlie, let's get with the program!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm with ya. Let's hope that the 2 FSN channels turned on in HD yesterday are a sign of good things to come for us in the NW soon.


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

Amen, to that. I want my Mariners in HD!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

vampirefish said:


> Amen, to that. I want my Mariners in HD!


Especially after winning 2 in a row against Oakland. I think that's already tied the number of times they won against them all last year!


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> I'm with ya. Let's hope that the 2 FSN channels turned on in HD yesterday are a sign of good things to come for us in the NW soon.


5 more FSN's in HD were made available today

361 - PRIME [MPEG4 HD] - EchoStar5 129W TP 08 ConUS beam changed to Available
366 - FOXSW [MPEG4 HD] - EchoStar5 129W TP 08 ConUS beam changed to Available
367 - FOXW [MPEG4 HD] - EchoStar5 129W TP 08 ConUS beam changed to Available
370 - FOXS [MPEG4 HD] - EchoStar5 129W TP 08 ConUS beam changed to Available
373 - FOXFL [MPEG4 HD] - EchoStar3 61.5W TP 30 ConUS beam changed to Available


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, looks like there was a press release made with the channels that have launched and nothing about FSN NW. Looks like we're out of luck for now. Curious what their criteria for which ones they activated was. FSN NW has a ton of HD content, with both Sonics and Mariners games being produced in HD.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> ...Curious what their criteria for which ones they activated was. FSN NW has a ton of HD content, with both Sonics and Mariners games being produced in HD.


And FSN SW, which was lit up, has zero HD content until May. Hmmm, I see a trend here.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

Rob Glasser said:


> Well, looks like there was a press release made with the channels that have launched and nothing about FSN NW. Looks like we're out of luck for now. Curious what their criteria for which ones they activated was. FSN NW has a ton of HD content, with both Sonics and Mariners games being produced in HD.


FSN NW was one that was uplinked way back when on channel 376. Not only do we not get the Seahawks in HD because we don't get our local Fox station in HD, now we don't get the Mariners.


----------



## pricej (Jan 31, 2007)

Every afternoon I come home with high hopes...maybe today is the day that E* has turned on the uplinked FOXNW HD...only to be disappointed once again


----------



## Lardog (Mar 12, 2007)

I already posted this on the other thread, but the Angels vs. A's game is on FSNW (367) in HD as I type this.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Lardog said:


> I already posted this on the other thread, but the Angels vs. A's game is on FSNW (367) in HD as I type this.


Yah, for you it is. For me its blacked out. AND I'M IN A's COUNTRY!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Lardog said:


> I already posted this on the other thread, but the Angels vs. A's game is on FSNW (367) in HD as I type this.


That's great for you guys down in CA in that Market but this thread is about FSN NW for those of us in the Northwest. FSN W is blacked out for us up here in Washington/Oregon.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, forgot to add that looking at the Comcast thread for Seattle over on AVSForum it would appear that FSN NW is broadcasting 65 Mariners games this year in HD. Great news for Comcast and Direct TV subscribers.


----------



## Lardog (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm probably just being dense but I'm having a tough time understanding the rules on what gets blacked out, what's even available to be blacked out and what isnt even available...all seems so random to me


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

I don't think it does make sense. I get the "Everything Pack", which gives me "my regional RSN" - Fox Rocky MtN. Perplexingly - Rockies games are blacked out due to the fact that the Seattle Mariners own the rights to my area - so why isn't Fox NW considered my RSN?? If I subscribe to the Dish "Multisports Package", I do get FoxNW, and the Mariners games in the clear. Conversely, if I subscribe to MLB TV from the internet - I receive all games EXCEPT for my regional team -the Mariners, and their games are blacked out. Why the rules are reversed for the MLB TV and Extra Innings packages vs. the RSN/Multisports packages makes little sense to me.



Lardog said:


> I'm probably just being dense but I'm having a tough time understanding the rules on what gets blacked out, what's even available to be blacked out and what isnt even available...all seems so random to me


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

moooog said:


> I don't think it does make sense. I get the "Everything Pack", which gives me "my regional RSN" - Fox Rocky MtN. Perplexingly - Rockies games are blacked out due to the fact that the Seattle Mariners own the rights to my area - so why isn't Fox NW considered my RSN?? If I subscribe to the Dish "Multisports Package", I do get FoxNW, and the Mariners games in the clear. Conversely, if I subscribe to MLB TV from the internet - I receive all games EXCEPT for my regional team -the Mariners, and their games are blacked out. Why the rules are reversed for the MLB TV and Extra Innings packages vs. the RSN/Multisports packages makes little sense to me.


If the Rockies don't claim your area, Dish has to blackout those games. Why should FSNRM be your RSN? - that I don't know.

MLB must cede their broadcast rights to the RSN for baseball games, so if you're in a Mariners' claimed territory, you have to get their games from the RSN, not MLB.com. That's why you can get the Mariners from FSNNW.


----------

